# sore bum!



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi my lo is 7 months nearly i have been very lucky that i have never had to use any cream on his bum until this friday.
hes poos have become very loose and watery and this morning there was a very strong vinegary smell   i'm not sure if hes going to be get his first tooth soon or if its a tummy bug as theres lots going around.
i have been changing more often than normal and applying lots of sudacream lots of baths and no nappy time but does lookmore sore this morning bleeding a tiny bit.hes fine in himself eating and drinking plenty going to clinic this afternoon to get him weighed but do you think he should see the doctorany adive would be great.
thanks poopy.xxx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

update from me bought some metanium and lo's bum is so much better this morning and his poo is firming up again so hopefully his bum will be back to normal soon still no idea why though hv wasn't much help  .
thanks poopy.xx


----------

